# Can't Download?



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I dont seem to be able to download the Free Avast Virus Protection. It starts, tells me it will take 3 hours and 30 min. then, in 2 min. it says done. If I try to open, it says a error has occured, and thusly, its no good.
What am I doing wrong? I'm on dial-up, I disabled the accelerator, and I'm running 98 SE.


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

you are having the problem I have when I download ANYTHING. Download this: www.freedownloadmanager.com it fixes and speeds up all of my downloads, as I am on dial-up too.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

Dialup is very slOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOw. If the download manager doesn't help, have someone download it and burn it to disc for you.

You may have a virus. They generally like to block you from accessing help from AV sites.

RF


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

I have had the "sasser" virus before (and many worse than that) and it has NEVER stoped me from downloading or going to security websites. Even I have this downloading problem, and I probably have one of the safest computers around (after I got good av protection from having alot of the BAD viruses, back in 2004)...I have avg pro+fire wall and always download patches, etc.... It's just something to do with dial-up....as I have had this problem since the days of Windows 95....


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Teresa S.,

Unfortunately Ceresone is running win98se...MS isn't offering protective patches for this OS anymore.

There are currently over 10,000 known computer viruses worldwide.

source: http://www.uhd.edu/computing/uss/virus.htm

I doubt you have experienced them all and know how they all work.

I did reafirm the concept of trying the download manager first in my post above.

I mentioned virus as a conceivable alternate possibility.

I also know a "bad" virus can render a computer incapable of accessing the web. I feel you haven't experienced a worst case scenario yet, despite your claiming otherwise.

RF


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

Excuse me....  
I have had a virus that completely destroyed a hard drive, no life left in it even after I 'zero writed' it..I don't want to argue...Windows 98 can still run virus programs


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Teresa S.,

Teresa S. said: "I have had the "sasser" virus before (and many worse than that) and it has NEVER stoped me from downloading or going to security websites."

Then Teresa S. said: "I have had a virus that completely destroyed a hard drive, no life left in it even after I 'zero writed' it."

Didn't the virus that completely destroyed your HD keep you from downloading or going to security websites?

Teresa S. said: "I don't want to argue..."

We are having a discussion, not an argument. You criticized my posts and you have forced me to defend my words and beliefs.

RF


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

Rocky Fields said:


> Teresa S.,
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't the virus that completely destroyed your HD keep you from downloading or going to security websites?


Yes, it did. But, cersone's hard drive isn't crashed or ate up. They are simply having problems downloading on this slooow dial-up...now look who's Criticizing


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

me and my big mouth..if only I could keep it shut for ONCE, then maybe I wouldn't start these debates.


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

We've had viruses that blocked all web access and we've also had all web access blocked by Norton and its products. We currently use Avast! and several of our computers and never have any problems on those. We just had to repair windows on one machine that had another antivirus program that failed to find something and it did a little damage. Have to get that machine changed over to Avast! also. Avast! is a great product and it is free as well.

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------

